# How often do you leave your dog on board?



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

One of the things I'm most worried about when we go abroad is the dog being stolen from the van!










How often does your dog get left? In particularly interested in full timers. Do you ever go to museums etc and leave your dog in the motorhome? Would you only ever leave them if you were on a campsite/aire/car park?

Rob's saying that we never have to leave him and could just take it in turns to go to supermarkets but I think it would do us all good to have some time apart!

Any comments/advice/experiences appreciated!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We treat our dog just as we would back home. If we go shopping, the dog stays, if we go out for the day, the dog comes along, even on the back of the scooter.  

tony


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Depends on the dog
Ours is happy to be left for hours - he sleeps!
Our last dog got quite anxious to be left.
Closing the blinds helps - thinks it is night and keeps the van cool even in the hottest sunshine.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Depends where we are, but give it no more thought than we would if we were in the UK.

The issue that gives us most concern is temperature in the van. If we are in warm weather we always close all the windows and blinds and have the AC on. However, one thing that we started to think and worry about after watching someone playing around with the hook up cables, what if the power trips or some fool unplugs the cable, poor Pip would roast in the van.

It worried us a great deal and we stopped leaving her in the van. Last year we found a device which monitors the temperature of the van and if it reaches a pre set temperature it sends an alarm text to your mobile. You can also send it a text to obtain the current temperature. Great piece of mind. It was advertised in the CC Magazine and cost 100Pounds


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

stewartwebr said:


> Depends where we are, but give it no more thought than we would if we were in the UK.
> 
> The issue that gives us most concern is temperature in the van. If we are in warm weather we always close all the windows and blinds and have the AC on. However, one thing that we started to think and worry about after watching someone playing around with the hook up cables, what if the power trips or some fool unplugs the cable, poor Pip would roast in the van.
> 
> It worried us a great deal and we stopped leaving her in the van. Last year we found a device which monitors the temperature of the van and if it reaches a pre set temperature it sends an alarm text to your mobile. You can also send it a text to obtain the current temperature. Great piece of mind. It was advertised in the CC Magazine and cost 100Pounds


Is this what you have? AnimAlarm

How does it work with sending a text when you're abroad?


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We leave our dog in the RV when going to places she can't go, but always leave a message board in the windscreen stating " Dog inside in a emergency call mobile no. .

Loddy


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

rtaff said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> > Depends where we are, but give it no more thought than we would if we were in the UK.
> ...


Never had any problem abroad provided the pay as you go can make international calls, which I think most can. Just ensure when programming you add your number with the UK international failing code (44) and it works without issue. We always test it at the start of any trip. We also set it at 20 Degrees. That way if the temp is rising we have time to get back before its to warm


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

not long back from France where we did go it was into the mid 30s, we had roof extractor going heiki and vents open and 2 other fans all 12v powered, tended to leave our girl at the coolest times either early morning or evening, highest it was in van when returning to her was about 22 c, and she was quite content and not stressed at all. would be worse for her if we took her out into the heat.

we also behave as if we where home when leaving her just being aware of if the place looks iffy, or any undesirables hanging about.

John


----------

